# JR Bremer has agreed to a one time Q & A.



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Special thanks to aquaitious for giving me the lead on this!! 

Post all questions here.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

JR, What feelings went threw you when you didn't hear your name announced during the 2002 NBA Draft?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JR, after going undrafted did you honestly see yourself becoming the 3rd option on a NBA team this early in your career? Also how did you keep your confidence in the early part of the season when you weren't getting minutes? Do you consider not being drafted a blessing because you'll be a free agent sooner?

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

JR, do you see yourself staying in Boston for a while? 

What do you think that you bring to the table that helps the Celtics? 

What was your favorite team, and who was your favorite player growing up?

Thanks, good luck!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

JR, what's your feeling about the status of a "starter"? Especially with Antoine Walker and Paul Pierce being so central to your offense, do you feel that the guys respect you as a floor general, or do you feel that your role is more of just a guard, one who plays defense and steps up when called upon? 

Also, do you feel that you CAN be a floor general for the Celts or any other team in the NBA, one who really commands the tempo of the game and controls the team's play?


----------



## CavemanDoctor (Feb 11, 2003)

What one basketball player has inspired you the most throughout your life?

What's your relationship like with Paul, 'toine, and the rest of the Celtics? Do you guys hang out off the court, etc.?

Thanks. btw, I like your style of play.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*hmm*

JR do you think your a starting point guard in this league.. 
or do you think the celtics will bring in some fa over the summer to lead the team


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

How did it feel to get your shot to play because of the injury to Tony delk? Do you think you deserved a shot before then?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi thanks for answering questions. My question is do you think going to college helped prepare you to succeed in life beyond basketball? Thank you for your time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

JR I love everything you have done so far for the Celts, and hope for more in the future .

Well here you are in your rookie season and I am asking you this:

1) Do you see yourself in Green for a longer period of time? 
I, and every Celtic fan would love to see you stay.

2) I read that you have worked your butt off entering the draft, but now you play for one of the best franchises, not just in basketball but in the world, what will you be working on in the offseason?

By the way you are being added to many Fantasy League Teams. Can't wait till you and Kedrick start producing big time for the Celtics.

Thanks for the time, and good luck with the rest of the season (and post-season too).


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for taking the time to reply!

What is your opinion on the Gary Payton for Ray Allen trade? I have heard reporters and fellow posters but what is it like for an actual NBA player? I think it favors the Bucks (even though GP and Sammy play the same position as well as Des and Redd) Are ther some intangibles that you have picked up so far that us fans maybe didn't spot?

Again, thanks. Later


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*My new religion is Bremerism*

Thanks for taking time to answer questions.

I am a life long Celtics fan. 

I have felt like the Celtics have been missing a true point guard for a long time. Are you the point guard of the fututre for the Celtics?

The great players all have specific off season agendas. 
What areas will you be concetrating on this off season?

Finally, I have looked over your statistics for the season so far. I think you are clearly the best rookie point in the NBA. 
Are you the best rookie point in the NBA?

Thank you again.


----------



## lilrepole (Feb 27, 2003)

*hey j.r.*

I'm also a lifelong Celtics fan and was wondering if you feel like there is a lot of preasure for you to perform as a quality starter. It seems like your a perfect fit for the team and are exactly what they need. I always like to watch rookies and young players develup but you've gone beyond anything i could have imagined you doing. Next time you see Kedrick tell him he's got his #1 fan here  . good luck with your Cltics career and i hope you stay with the team for a long time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent.


----------

